# Recommendations Based on...



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of a application or website that gives recommendations based on your interests, things similar to what you have purchased or what you listen to most often?

I know both *Amazon* and *iTunes* have a fairly rudimentary system for recommending new material based on your purchase history and what others have gone on to purchase. After awhile though the run out of suggestions. 

Any ideas? 

*L'enfer* :tiphat:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/ you and set up your computer's music player to "scrobble" what you are listening to and keep a record in an account on that site, then it will give recommendations based on that data. Not sure how well it works with classical though. Getting recommendations from a robot is never very satisfying.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Try Last Fm! It is free, but you can subscribe for a small fee for even bether condicions. If you register and download a small app, it "scrobbles" what you listen to digitally, even what you have listened to on i-pod, when you connect it to itunes. It is an exeptionally good service! I use spotify, and what I listen to there also scrobbles to last fm, if I chose to and give you advices. . (Last fm has also an app you can chose within spotify, tracking what you listen to, and give you direct advices.) Check ous last fm, that is my best advice! If you are in a country that supports Spotify, that is another fenomenal sight. They have also a recommention system, but not as good as last FM. If you need invitation for the free Spotify, I have.

http://www.last.fm/

http://www.spotify.com


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you both very much I haven't heard of *Last.fm* before, I shall give it ago. I tried *Spotify* and didn't like it all that much but I may try it again.

Thank you *Oskaar* I didn't know about the the app or that it could track my *iPod*. I'm not sure if I need an invitation but I will remember to ask if I need one thank you.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

quack said:


> Getting recommendations from a robot is never very satisfying.


 I used Last fm a lot before, when I listened more to other types of music. And I found it very usefull. Not always but often. The statistics grow every day, due to scrobbeling, and peoples tags. They put in more and more parameters, not only based on your listening, but also what simular users prefer. It is a robot, yes, but the more parameters they get, and put into the system, the bether service.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Trying to find a good username that's not taken is tough. >_<


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

When you connect to itunes, last fm will scrobble your ipod if you have the last fm program installed. (Give it some time though.) And check out all settings in Last fm app.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

oskaar said:


> When you connect to itunes, last fm will scrobble your ipod if you have the last fm program installed. (Give it some time though.) And check out all settings in Last fm app.


Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Last Fm is also a great community, with groups of all different styles. Tell me when you are in, and I will send a friend request. If you absolutely dont want to be my friend, due to my hopeless musical taste, clumsy remarks, awfull avatar picture, or just general dislike... you can certainly refuse the request!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I used Last FM quite a bit for prog rock listening and I got turned onto some interesting stuff. They do tend to repeat the same tracks after awhile. I like using YouTube better. Listen to something you like, then try some of the other videos on the page.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Last fm dont let you play tracks directly like spotify does, but it is still a very good service.

If you should use spotify again, there are many sites generating playlists for spotify, based on your preferences.
Like

http://spotibot.com/ Generate lists powered by last fm
http://playlistify.org/ My favourite!

and many others


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Every username I have tried for *Last.fm* is taken! By blank profiles don't you just hate that? :scold:...



oskaar said:


> Last fm dont let you play tracks directly like spotify does, but it is still a very good service.
> 
> If you should use spotify again, there are many sites generating playlists for spotify, based on your preferences.
> Like
> ...


Thank you *Oskaar* I'm sure I'll find something to keep me busy once I finally find a username. :lol:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Abot spotify ressaurces.
http://pansentient.com/spotify-resources/


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just make up a nonsense name, or spell a name wrong.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

What about Emiliole. My daughters name is Emilie, and my name is Ole


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tips but I found one at last. I've got it up and running and it looks quite good thanks everyone.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Can I ask you what your username is? I have not used last Fm for months, since I am kind of hooked on Spotify. But I scrobble to Last Fm through spotify.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Can I ask you what your username is? I have not used last Fm for months, since I am kind of hooked on Spotify. But I scrobble to Last Fm through spotify.


I deleted my account (didn't like my username) when I make a new one I will send you my username. 

I'd be happy to count you as a *LastFM* friend when I find a new name. :cheers:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> 'd be happy to count you as a *LastFM* friend when I find a new name. :cheers:


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

oskaar said:


>


What magic is this *Oskaar*! How did you conjure the dancing smiley girl? I am most intrigued. :clap:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.pic4ever.com/index-2.htm










It is only to rightclick on the object,copy, and incert as an image!!


----------

